# Commencal Meta - Bilder, Fragen....



## Iceman79 (18. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit längeren ein glücklicher Besitzer eines Meta AM 







(kommen noch bessere Bilder )

und so langsam hab ich da immer mehr Fragen auf die ich keine Antworten kriege 

Wie man sieht hab ich da einige Änderungen an den Parts vorgenommen über die mann streiten kann  diesbezüglich hab ich da auch mal eine Frage - weiß einer ob man 203mm Bremscheiben auf dem AM fahren darf? War mit der Formula nicht ganz zufrieden und dachte ich versuch es mal erst mit den Bremscheiben.

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## R.C. (19. März 2013)

Was hat dir denn an dem http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=531532 Thread nicht gefallen, dass du einen neuen aufgemacht hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (19. März 2013)

Hi,

nur das, dass ich es hier nicht gefunden hab 
Ich komm zwar durch deinen Link rein aber nicht über das Forum?

Kein Plan wo der Thread abgelegt ist?

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## R.C. (19. März 2013)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> nur das, dass ich es hier nicht gefunden hab
> Ich komm zwar durch deinen Link rein aber nicht über das Forum?
> 
> Kein Plan wo der Thread abgelegt ist?



Ah, schon klar.
Ganz unten links in jedem Subforum kannst du einstellen, ob alte Threads angezeigt werden sollen, die Voreinstellung ist IIRC ein Monat.


----------



## Iceman79 (19. März 2013)

...ach jetzt ja  danke


----------



## OnoSendai (8. April 2013)

würde mich brennend interessieren wie du den reverbzug befestigt hast. kannst da mal detailfotos posten? 
im abgesenkten und ausgefahrenen zustand? 

wäre nice!


----------



## Iceman79 (8. April 2013)

Hi,

hab da 3 verschiedene Varianten auspribiert 

1 - Standard Reverbzug Befestigung
2 - 3 Kabelbinder in Kettenformation (Bild)
3 - eine Spezielle Leitungsführung (Zubehör - ist auf dem Bild)

Bin jetzt aber wieder auf die Standart Befestigung wieder gewechselt, da die doch am besten funktionierte.

Aktelle Bilder kann ich nicht machen, da das Bike zur Zeit zerlegt ist...

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## OnoSendai (8. April 2013)

ok danke dir!


----------



## UncleCharles (23. Juli 2013)

Altes Thema, neue Frage: Ich habe am Meta 6 von 2010 das Problem, dass einer der Imbusse der Schrauben des Hinterbaus rund ist. Nun ist das Lager hinter der Schraube im Eimer (zumindest macht es fürchterliche Geräusche). Lager habe ich bekommen, aber die Schraube... Ich will da nichts ausbohren, solange ich keinen Ersatz habe. Die Welle, in die die Schraube geschraubt ist, lässt sich auch nicht durchschlagen, und ich trau mich nicht, da mit Gewalt ran zu gehn, da Kohlefaserhinterbau...
Dummerweise hat besagte Schraube keinen standardisierten Kopf, sondern einen Kopf, der eben genau das Lager abdeckt. Es handelt sich nicht um die großen Schrauben, die das "Hauptlager" abdecken, sondern um die kleinen, die die Wellen des Umlenkhebels an Ort und Stelle halten.
Vorschläge? Beim lokalen Commencal-Dealer freundlich fragen, ob zufällig so eine Schraube oder ähnliches rumliegt, dass man gegen Kaffeekassenfünfer kriegen kann? Oder doch den harten Weg und mit Zoll und Pipapo bestellen? Alternativ könnte ich auch eine ganz normale Schraube nehmen, mit passender Unterlegscheibe natürlich.


----------

